
Spam detection in the physical world - raccoonone
https://blog.openai.com/spam-detection-in-the-physical-world/
======
itchyjunk
It took me forever to realize this was an April Fools joke (or so I think).
Even the adversarial spam made me think "idk why you would do it but that is
interesting". Maybe my bias to trust most things from certain sources. :)

~~~
gdb
While the application is indeed a joke, the technique for sim-to-real transfer
(and the robotic system in the post) is very real:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.06907](https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.06907) :).

------
noonespecial
You kind of get the sense of living in the future when technology that would
have been pure sci-fi within your own past is not only real now, but used for
a frivolous joke.

------
li4ick
Pretty elaborate for an April Fools' joke.

------
return0
I believe it should end up in the Spam folder, not in the Trash! this robot is
lazy

------
jiqiren
would not be welcome in Hawaii

